# [Game][Free] Chunk Munch 3D



## Freezy (May 7, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I just started my own independent Game Company and released my first game for Android.

Chunk Munch 3D
A free 3D puzzle, where to object of the game is to remove chunks from the cube.

You can find it in the Google Play store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ElicitIce.ChunkMunch3D

Happy munching!

.
Created to work on both smartphones and tablets with Android 2.3 and up.
Please let me know if you encounter any issues.


----------

